# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  "walk'about" Gun.........???????

## Sourdough

What are the factor's that make a good Walk'about gun.

Let's be clear this is not a true "survival firearm", and not a perfect offensive or defensive firearm, not a true hunting firearm. It is a "Walk'about" gun.

I try to hike 5 miles per day. And it is interesting which firearms get to go along day after day. So what matters is: carry ability, To light is bad, to heavy is bad, to long is bad, and most important to large around the receiver is bad.

The firearm really needs to be in one of my hands, and not slung. And it needs to be carry able with only one hand, which rules out many otherwise good firearms, like the M-14. Can you hold it (M-14) in "one" hand for a few minutes, yes. Just try to hold it in "one" hand for only 10 minutes. It is a two hand carry or sling-it firearm. And this is the problem with scoped firearms as well.

The Old firearms like Flintlock's and most old style, very skinny diameter black powder firearms are very carry able. I can not have a flintlock for a carry gun, but a good center fire single shot, like the H&R makes a good choice.

Small receiver lever guns like the M-94 and M-92 and to a lesser extent the M-73 are easy to carry.

In a walk'about gun the energy, velocity, bullet weight are really not that important. How many cartridges it holds is not that important.

Other important factors are: is the mechinism simple, is it easy to clean, will it take the day after day abuse of falling, dropping, underwater, etc.

But to be a true walk'about gun, carry ability is the most important factor.

----------


## Rick

Hopeak - I don't have a requirement to stop a griz or a mountain lion. My only concern is personal protection from people or the occasional dog pack. I also want something that will scare up some dinner if need be. Sooooo, I carry a .32 H&R wheel gun. Meets all your specs above.

----------


## mbarnatl

How about this flashlight? Yes I said flashlight.....watch the video and you will see why. :Big Grin:

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

"To light is bad, to heavy is bad, to long is bad, and most important to large around the receiver is bad."

"In a walk'about gun the energy, velocity, bullet weight are really not that important. How many cartridges it holds is not that important.

Other important factors are: is the mechinism simple, is it easy to clean, will it take the day after day abuse of falling, dropping, underwater, etc.

But to be a true walk'about gun, carry ability is the most important factor."

http://www.tjgeneralstore.com/tacstar.htm

In my opinion, the tacsling negates the "doesn't need to be slung" because it's already in a ready position. Just my $.02

----------


## Sourdough

Part of the reason the walk'about gun is in the hand, is that it serves as a walking stick, climbing stick, and is used for balance when crossing logs, etc.. 

35 years ago we did extensive research on firing shotguns with pistol grips, and determined that outside of dumb luck, one could not hit near the target, We found the results hard to believe, and redid the test. The results were the same. It looks "cool", and kind'a works at 3 yards, but is mostly useless. Sorry

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

Works for me for self defense. Besides, unless your hunting with it, you don't really need it for anything other than close range.

"Part of the reason the walk'about gun is in the hand, is that it serves as a walking stick, climbing stick, and is used for balance when crossing logs, etc.. "

where exactly did you learn your gun safety? Sorry, I prefer to carry a gun, and a stick, if that's what I need. It'll extend the life of your weapon, and probably any companions your traveling with.

"35 years ago we did extensive research on firing shotguns with pistol grips, and determined that outside of dumb luck, one could not hit near the target, We found the results hard to believe, and redid the test. The results were the same. It looks "cool", and kind'a works at 3 yards, but is mostly useless. Sorry"

Sorry you can't hit your target. I don't have any issues with it.  And 35 years ago people still thought smoking was cool, and didn't see anything wrong with a greasy burger and fries. Times change, amigo.

To each their own.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

"And 35 years ago people still thought smoking was cool, and didn't see anything wrong with a greasy burger and fries. Times change, amigo."

Maybe you changed, but those are all still perfectly acceptable statements when you are 10-30 yeas old (which I'm guessing you were 35 years ago). Just putting that out there.

----------


## beerrunner13

That shotgun would be OK for a breach or entry wepon, maybe if someone was breaking into your house but other wise pretty usless unless you are going for the Rambo look.

Around here and makeing my rounds in the field I find my Marlin mod 60 handels the job.  Works on everything from tree rats to yotes and hogs if need be with the Stingers.  If I was up north my Mod 94 or maybe the Ruger ranch.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I've got a model 60 along with about a bazillion other folks. Nice little rifle. I think it is considered the most popular rifle in the world based on the number sold.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> "And 35 years ago people still thought smoking was cool, and didn't see anything wrong with a greasy burger and fries. Times change, amigo."
> 
> Maybe you changed, but those are all still perfectly acceptable statements when you are 10-30 yeas old (which I'm guessing you were 35 years ago). Just putting that out there.


Uh....what? So, smoking and unhealthy eating is still acceptable at 10-30 years old? Am I reading that right? 

Oh, and your guess is totally off base.

----------


## crashdive123

I too have the Marlin model 60.  If you ever need a manual for it try this.

http://www.survivalprimer.com/PaulsG...Mod60_full.htm

----------


## Rick

Thanks, crash. I didn't have a manual or a parts list with mine. That site has both. Good post!!

----------


## beerrunner13

Thanks Crash I did not have a manual either but I love my 60 TDW has a 10/22 that I am fond of also but can not get her to give it up.  I had a sweet Nylon 66 I wish I had never sold, wish I could find another one.  And Rick I think you are right for a sporting firearm.

----------


## Sourdough

What can I say most guys can hit a beer can at 100 Yards 6 out of 6 times, with a wheel gun. I can not do that. I am sure you are a much better shot than I am. However there were Three (3) Professional Hunters who did the shooting in the test. Just for fun you might try it.

I do have a 1,000 Yard Private Rifle Range, stop by and teach me, I truly am always willing to learn; That is why I am part of this form.

----------


## Sourdough

> Thanks Crash I did not have a manual either but I love my 60 TDW has a 10/22 that I am fond of also but can not get her to give it up.  I had a sweey Nylon 66 I wish I had never sold, wish I could find another one.  And Rick I think you are right for a sporting firearm.


I just sold two Nylon 66's. One was a "Black Diamond" $200.00 the other was a "Mohawk" $175.00 Both were 98% guns.

----------


## Rick

6 out of 6 times?! :EEK!:  Not me brother. I wish I were that good. I'm sure I could scare the heck out of you at that distance though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

There's a video on the net of the fastest wheel gun. He shoots six shots, reloads and shoots six shots in something like 3 seconds. I would hurt something very bad if I tried that.

----------


## rebel

The one that comes to mind for me would be the ruger mini-30. Stainless, synthetic and folding stock with a 5 to 10 round clip.

----------


## Sourdough

> The one that comes to mind for me would be the ruger mini-30. Stainless, synthetic and folding stock with a 5 to 10 round clip.


We use the Ruger Ranch Rifles (mini-30, and the new 6.8SPC) on the snowmachines, because they fit under the seat for the Ski-doo Super wide track, and the fan cooled wide track, but not the liquid cooled.

The Ruger Ranch Rifles are the right weight, and have the worlds best ring and base system, however it is to large around the receiver for easy carry, wonderful firearms. Bill Ruger was one of the greatest inventors of the 20'Th century.

----------


## rebel

Darn. I'll have to keep thinking.

----------


## beerrunner13

> I just sold two Nylon 66's. One was a "Black Diamond" $200.00 the other was a "Mohawk" $175.00 Both were 98% guns.


If only I had known Love the AB was it the chrome? Not that it matters now.  I  heard Remmington stoped makeing them but is still honoring the life time warrenty , but they never seem to fail.

----------


## rebel

G-22!  Drool, drool, drool.  Nice cary handle. Light weight.

----------


## Sourdough

> If only I had known Love the AB was it the chrome? Not that it matters now.  I  heard Remmington stoped makeing them but is still honoring the life time warrenty , but they never seem to fail.



They are bulletproof but for one problem, at -60*F Below Zero or nippier The stock will break.

----------


## Sourdough

Beerrunner The local Gunshows should have them available. Do NOT buy the clone 66.

----------


## rebel

I need more info!   How long, weight, cal., etc.  How's the LAR?

----------


## FVR

Here is my "walkabout" gun.

It's accurate from 5' to 100yds and depending on your powder, further.

50 cal. shorty.  50 cal. GPR cut down.  Put a sling on it and throw it on your back, or attach to the side of your pack, or carry.  You'd be surprised how much weight you lose when ya cut a foot plus off a barrel.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Very nice.

----------


## beerrunner13

Sweet one of these days I have to get one of those

----------


## Sourdough

> I need more info!   How long, weight, cal., etc.  How's the LAR?


The LAR-8 (7.62 NATO) and I got divorced last Sat. at the Gun Show, more about that in just a bit. First, The good news is that I have ordered two more Rock River AR-15's in 6.8 SPC one in green and one in black. Both will be A4 flattops. I also have a Rock River AR-15 "pistol only" lower coming, it has been on order for 8 months, this will get mated to a 6.8 SPC upper with a 10" Barrel.

Now about the Rock River LAR-8 (.308 winchester). It was special ordered for me so I had to complete the deal, and buy it. It was a good firearm, and 10 years ago I would have kept it, but it was ever so slightly just outside my current needs. We weigh it and it came in at 8 pounds, 2 oz. the trigger was very good, clean and crisp at 3.7 pounds. It shot well, it functioned perfect.

But at with rings and bases and scope it was 9 pounds 4 oz. less magazine. The problem for me came when you put 20 rounds of 168 grain cartridges in the magazine this added 2 more pounds. Nice truck gun, nice yard gun, nice range gun. It just got to heavy for what I do. If someone wanted the best and lightest .308 battle rifle in an AR platform, the Rock River LAR-8 is it.

For what I do the 6.8 SPC will do 85% of what the 7.62 NATO will do. And I build custom 5 and 6 round magazines for the 6.8 SPC; so that net/net, all in all, field ready, my AR-15 in 6.8 SPC weighs two and a half pounds less and will do 85% of the work, and I can live with that compermise........ :Smile:

----------


## beerrunner13

hopeak have you thought about a combo gun I had a 30-30/12 ga over under years ago it was pretty handy and not to heavy, I am sure you can find them in diffrent cal/ga combos

----------


## Sourdough

I have owned a lot of those Savage model 24's. The old ones are great the new ones with the space between the barrels and the composite stocks are very heavy, compaired to the old model. I just sold a Savage M-24 in .410 over .410 they are very rare. I still have my Fox side by side .410 and it is a delightfull carry gun. Winchester makes a .410 load that has five OOO BUCK. That is five .33 Caliber balls. I did some tests and they are 5" pattern at 30 yards.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

To begin, Why did you say you were gonna use a long gun as a walking stick? That is a no no, always has been. If you want something for defense 2 or 4 legged I am rather fond of my Beretta Cougar 45 cal. It's easy to carry, conceal and downright accurate and it ain't long enough for a walking stick which I highly recommend for self defense. Don't underestimate a mean ole man with one, he may know how to use it. I don't plan on hunting game or I would carry something else. I guess you maybe made a mistake saying you would use a gun for a walking stick, least I hope so.

----------


## Sourdough

> To begin, Why did you say you were gonna use a long gun as a walking stick? That is a no no, always has been. If you want something for defense 2 or 4 legged I am rather fond of my Beretta Cougar 45 cal. It's easy to carry, conceal and downright accurate and it ain't long enough for a walking stick which I highly recommend for self defense. Don't underestimate a mean ole man with one, he may know how to use it. I don't plan on hunting game or I would carry something else. I guess you maybe made a mistake saying you would use a gun for a walking stick, least I hope so.


DEAR SIR:

I am sure you know much more about this subject than I do. I am only 61 years old, and I only have 52 years experience with firearms. I was a professional Alaska Big Game Guide for only 34 years, and I have only built 19 custom rifles. And I only have 43 years of reloading experience. And I only worked for the finest Gun Store in Alaska for (8) eight years.

I am sure you know much more than I do about crossing snowfields. I just empty the firearm and use the firearm as a walking stick when crossing snowfields. I am sure you know much more than I do about crossing scree or shale slides using a empty firearm as a walking stick for safety. Side hilling around a mountain when the grass is wet and slippery, I use an empty firearm for a walking stick. Packing 110 pounds of sheep meat off the mountain I use a empty firearm for a walking stick for safety. I only do it every day for the past 38 years what do I know. I am only a Professional at what I do, but what do I know. I have only taught about 40 Assistant Guides the Trade. Yes, I use a firearm for a walking stick, and I will do it again tomorrow.

PS. The Beretta Cougar is a very fine firearm.

----------


## canid

i wouldn't do it, but then i wouldn't carry an unloaded rifle in the bush unless it featured a detachable mag. on that note, i lobe Ruger rifles.

----------


## Sourdough

> i wouldn't do it, but then i wouldn't carry an unloaded rifle in the bush unless it featured a detachable mag. on that note, i lobe Ruger rifles.


.

Why...???   Much of the time I only carry a climbing axe (ice axe). Sometimes only a Hudson Bay Axe (Short axe).

----------


## canid

i'm just the prefer to have a gun with me type, and the prefer to have a tool ready if i'm going to carry it type. i know, i'm cliche'

----------


## Sourdough

A Firearm is a "TOOL". It can be used as a tent pole. A flag pole, A walking Stick, A pole to keep you from falling down a crevasse, or hole in the ice. I have even used it to whack bears on the nose to back them off, it is just a tool.

If you have a lot of different tools, wither 20 firearms, or 60 firearms, you choose the best tool for the work at hand.

I stated at the start a carry gun is not perfect for hunting, survival, offense, defense, it is for general "CARRY" applications.

----------


## crashdive123

Hopeak:  For me, I've never been working in the conditions that you describe.  I do agree with you 100% on the fact that a firearm is a tool, and like any tool, you pick the best one available for the job at hand.  Thanks for your insight on this - it has broadened my view.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I have my own opinion on firearms and personally I WOULD NOT use any firearm loaded or not for a walking stick. My '45 is my personal choice out to 25yds or so. I only use a long gun for 50yds or more. I am sure you know what you are doing but up close I would use my walking stick instead of the '45 or SOG I always carry. An older gentleman would never run afoul of the local law enforcement by getting "lucky" and dispatching a younger hoodlum with a mere cane needed for his bad back. You know what opinions are like and I respect yours, and I have NO problem with anyone that disagrees with me. I don't think most on here have anything to prove, just share knowledge & opinions. If used properly where I live everything can be dispatched by what I carry.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> A Firearm is a "TOOL". It can be used as a tent pole. A flag pole, A walking Stick, A pole to keep you from falling down a crevasse, or hole in the ice. I have even used it to whack bears on the nose to back them off, it is just a tool.
> 
> If you have a lot of different tools, wither 20 firearms, or 60 firearms, you choose the best tool for the work at hand.
> 
> I stated at the start a carry gun is not perfect for hunting, survival, offense, defense, it is for general "CARRY" applications.


imho, while a firearm is a "TOOL", yes, it is an expensive tool with specialized purposes. Just like a knife is a "TOOL". I don't use my knife as a prybar, as it tends to degrade it's functionality and prevents it from being used for the purpose it is meant for. There are plenty of other "TOOL"'s that can accomplish the job and not possibly rob me of a specialized "TOOL". Same reason I wouldn't use a firearm as a walking stick, since there are so many other good one's available provided by mother nature.

----------


## Rick

That's what I like about this country. When you own something you can pretty much do what you want with it.

----------


## Sarge47

Hopeak...1st, there are some things that I would never, ever do with a "long gun".  I would never use it for anything but what it was made for...shooting.  The reason is that to use the wrong tool for the job is disrespectful for the tool, dangerous, and asking for trouble.  Loaded or unloaded, dirt and moisture can still enter a barrel causing rust, obstruction, etc.  I respect what all you've done in the past and will say that, while watching the film:  "Alone in The Wilderness", I saw DP doing something that I would not only never do but would never encourage anybody else to do either.  He had a small block of wood which he held in one hand while knocking pieces off it with a hand ax, missing his other hand by only an inch or two.  Obviously DP knew he could get away with it, the same as you know you can get away with what you are using the rifle for.  That, to me, makes you and DP "exceptions to the rule", but I still strongly advise against it to anybody else, they may not be as experienced or as lucky as you! :Cool:

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Ruger 22 mag with bird shot and slugs. If I need it. 

I usually don't carry a fire arm. I would rather carry the Cold Steel shovel or the Mace or the flame spreader(not going into this). 

If you need a gun to go for a walk, you need to make the area safer for you or more dangerous for those you would run across. 

Usually it is a wrist rocket for me! 

Don

----------


## canid

i miss my 10/22. it was my favorite rifle in idaho, till the police stole it.

----------


## Rick

Oh, sure. Entice us with your "flame spreader" remark and then refuse to talk about it. You, sir are a teaser!

----------


## canid

what, they walked into my house without warrant, looking for a guest i'd had at a party the night before, said 'we'll take that, in connection with an assault', talked to my roomate and i with thier boots on out necks, in standing water in out drive way, determined that we wheren't involved, then said 'we still need to hold this as evidence', found and arrested the people who commited the crime, confiscated their guns, kept mine and lied about it's status as evidence for 6 months untill after i'd moved out of state.

PD insisted the DA hadn't released it as evidence, DA insisted they had and i was was free to pick it up at any time while the PD was open. when asked about this marked discrepancy in views, both parties said 'uhm, that's between you and ####.'

----------


## Sourdough

> Ruger 22 mag with bird shot and slugs. If I need it. 
> 
> I usually don't carry a fire arm. I would rather carry the Cold Steel shovel or the Mace or the flame spreader(not going into this). 
> 
> If you need a gun to go for a walk, you need to make the area safer for you or more dangerous for those you would run across. 
> 
> Usually it is a wrist rocket for me! 
> 
> Don


OK here is the deal, I will give you $5,000.00 CASH, all you have to do is use "ONLY" your sling'shot, or your Cold Steel Shovel, to make my "area safer for me or more dangerous for those who I would run across".

This offer is open to anyone, I get all rights to film this, and sell said film. And luck of luck there are TWO (2) of "THOSE" up on the hill this morning. :Smile:

----------


## beerrunner13

> OK here is the deal, I will give you $5,000.00 CASH, all you have to do is use "ONLY" your sling'shot, or your Cold Steel Shovel, to make my "area safer for me or more dangerous for those who I would run across".
> 
> This offer is open to anyone, I get all rights to film this, and sell said film. And luck of luck there are TWO (2) of "THOSE" up on the hill this morning.


I think he was talking about in town

----------


## Sourdough

I know He was, I am just having fun. I like Don.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but it would sure be fun to watch from your back porch.Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## beerrunner13

> I know He was, I am just having fun. I like Don.


Yeah he's a good guy I have known him for a while.  One of these days were going to show up on his doorstep :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute! $5000 is $5000. I'll have to work on this and get back to you. :Smile:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> hopeak, what 'those' are you refering to?


Moose Nuggets?

----------


## Rick

I think he's talking about "those he runs across". People.

----------


## Sourdough

> hopeak, what 'those' are you refering to?


The bad boys in my neighborhood wear their "colors" with pride, and the two main gangs are the "Browns" and the "Blacks". They are mostly prone to random acts of vandalism. Like eating the seat or tires off ATV or snow machines. They will chew on the corners of buildings, and eat the oats and barley seedlings. They are not aggressive, and in fact are extremely fearful, of the two legged creatures who overpopulate and invade their "TURF".

----------


## Rick

Ha! That's great. Well put.

----------


## Beo

To me it depends on where my walkabout is. Hopeak you live in bear country, may not be any around you but one never knows what's in a bear mind and one may come in your area one day. With what you said in post No.1 I'd carry my USP .40 and spare mag. If I ran into a bear and ended up having to use it then I think 11 round of .40 cal hydrashock will sto the bear, if not doesn't matter cause I'm bear food till it bleeds out anyway. 
Now here in Ohio I carry my flintlock .62 cal everywhere I go in the woods if I think I need a firearm. When not going historical I carry the same USP .40 for modern camping.

----------


## Sourdough

I don't have the gut's to live in the city. I get nauseous when I get with-in 20 miles of Anchorage. And I only go every 7 or 8 weeks.

----------


## FVR

If I was really going to do a "walk about", realistically, my choice would be an everyday pump shotgun.  I would choose the synthetic stock as I've seen trucks run over such and not be damaged.

It would not be one of the home defense styles, but rather a turkey hunting style.  Mod. short barrel, no plug, possibly a round extension up to the end of the barrel.

Ya know what, I may just look into one of these "walk about" guns.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


All it needs are two sling swivels and a sling and you're set.

----------


## Sourdough

FVR, Hard to argue with that choice. I have a nice Ithica model 37 featherweight that I cut to 20" Barrel length.

----------


## MedicineWolf

Any gun I walk out the door with is my walk-about gun, yeah gotta go with shotgun its an all around gun.

----------


## marberry

shotguns are nice common carry guns but id rather have a semi auto .22 for the added range and precision, what if i saw a beaver? the shotgun would ruin the pelt.

----------


## MedicineWolf

A walk-about gun is for protection, a 22 does little of that. What if your on your walk-about and you walk about a bear and shakes his head and roars baring his big nasty teeth and starts for you. Plink him with that lil 22 and see what he does.

----------


## marberry

iv killed a female black bear with a single shot bolt action .22 while i was turkey hunting. a .22 is more then enough to kill someone if you use FMJ ammunition with more then 20 grains of weight that shoots at atleast 1600 fps. if a pellet rifle can put a hole in your skull then a .22 can do it beter.

----------


## carcajou garou

MW, ya just can't argue against facts like that  :EEK!: 

just my ole 45/70 1895 GG for me

----------


## rebel

I helped this friend butcher a cow.  He shot it in the head with a .22.  I questioned him if that was enough gun.  He said that was all he used.  Then he cut it's throat to bleed it out.  That's when she woke up.  Pissed.

----------


## MedicineWolf

No wonder in another thread ya got jumped on for just blasting into the bush, bear look like a turkey to you?

----------


## beerrunner13

> iv killed a female black bear with a single shot bolt action .22 while i was turkey hunting. a .22 is more then enough to kill someone if you use FMJ ammunition with more then 20 grains of weight that shoots at atleast 1600 fps. if a pellet rifle can put a hole in your skull then a .22 can do it beter.


And then one time at band camp............

----------


## FVR

LOL!!!

Was the female black bear charging you?  

If so, you da man!  If not, good shot.


Have ya'll seen the new shotgun loads?  They are making little 12 ga. morter rounds that you can shoot out of your guns, they come out of the shells and have little fins on them.  Upon leaving the barrel, the fins fully expand and activate the charge, when the charge hits, it blows up.

Hopeak, I'm going to either trade for one, or make one.  We'll see, looks like a fun project.

----------


## Beo

FVR, now you'll be hog hunting with shotgun mortors... lol... none safe now.

----------


## FVR

Start lobbing them in.  Trees, mud, hog parts, and crap all over the place.

I'm going to download your blogs, make myself a little hunting book from one who knows.  

Number one rule of hunting. 

GET IN THE WOODS!!!

----------


## Sourdough

I think a caulk gun or good glue gun is the answer. or maybe a paint gun. This whole carry gun thing is stupid, guns are evil. It should be illeagle for Americans to own guns, and cars.

----------


## GVan

To carry a gun around, without a specific purpose, is juse inviting trouble.
I wouldn't carry a gun around just to carry it.  Leave it at home.

Learn to take a defensive posture where trouble won't come looking for you.

----------


## GVan

I need to stop reading the first half of the joke and not finish reading the rest of the joke.
Chalk gun,...cute.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I just don't understand the anti-gun talk I am hearing. I truly hope none of you ever are in a position that you may need one. I am a little too old to defend myself against the new breed of dope head that feels no pain and would hurt you bad for a few cents. I'll pick one city I worked in say DC, no way to carry but look at the crime rate. I worked 15yrs on 14th & 12th St., NW from midnight to whenever and had to travel between offices. I was young & dumb but I was involved in several situations, one where I couldn't knock out a 90 lb junkie on speed and that was scary. The riots caught me in the middle of them and was stuck in a building by myself for 3 days. You can call it paranoid if you want but I will always have a firearm on my person and my favorite folder a SOG Flash II. Places I can't carry either I have my trusty walking stick. I have a few scars from my own stupidity. We have a bad drug problem where I live now and home invasion has happened in this area. If you're young and healthy with the will to finish a confrontation good luck, if you are in your mid 60s stay home or learn to defend yourself showing no mercy, you sure won't get any. Darn, I almost wrote a book but I feel very strongly on self defense using anything available.

----------


## Sourdough

Guns are bad, bad, bad. Only gang members, and criminals should have gun as tools of their trade. Old people should not have guns. They might hurt them self. Gun can go off just sitting in a drawer. Guns are very bad. All handguns should be illegal. You should use a pepper spray to prove your manhood. I hope this helps.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I never thought of it that way. I guess I could join a motorcycle gang if they allow training wheels. Pepper spray is a good idea, I never liked picking up a shaker and finding a loose lid. I do take drugs, I couldn't get out of bed without them. I did start carrying a Mod. 25 Beretta, 22cal and I am trying to kick the terrible habit by going down. Next step is a slingshot with marshmallow ammo, then NOTHING. If that don't work I go to the local mortuary and give up. I hear they give a 15% discount for walk-ins. You'll take care I guess and always go bear hunting with a switch.

----------


## canid

that's it, this is an intervention...

----------


## Rick

Frank - That 590 is a nice weapon. I've been thinking about getting one. I've had my eye on it for some time. Some of the variations have an "accessory plug" that the M7 or M9 will fit. That and #1 buck shot will stop quite a bit.

----------


## marberry

you misunderstand the bear thing. i had just shot a turkey and was cleaning it when i saw the bear , it wasnt a very big bear (black) and when it started  coming towards me (not charging) i figured (since it was fall) it wouldnt give up the chance at a free meal. i panicked and shot , it wasnt a very good shot but i got lucky and hit the spinal cord through the neck, it was paralyzed and i had a bear tag on me so i finished it and dragged it home (like i said it wasnt very big) im not bragging nor am i proud of this. i think one should never hunt medium game (much less large) with a rimfire, but if the need arises a .22 will suffice with most animals. its all a matter of intent, if your hunting bear then bring atleast a 30-30 , a .22 will kill it but you will have to be very close and it will be painfull for the bear. i got a lucky shot , i may be able to put 1 accurate shot a second out of my single shot at the range but in the bush its more then 3X that.

----------


## Stony

i walk may miles every day.
today i crossed about 10 miles of bush, no gun needed.
i never carry a gun exept when hunting.
and yes, i do live in bear & cougar country.

----------


## GVan

> Moose Nuggets?


Yea! 

Moose nuggets for breakfast, and cow pies after dinner. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AdventureDoc

I am glad to see a few people mentioning the Savage Arms 24 series rifle/shotgun combo.  I am entertaining a purchase and about to begin crawling around for a used model, as well.  Thanks!

----------


## Sourdough

A D, Someone is up early. I like the old wood stocked Savage Model 24, I have owned maybe 25 or 30 over the years. The sights suck on the old model 24. That is the one nice improvement on the new ones is they are tapped for scope bases. Be carefully of eye relief when lighting off the 12 gage.

----------


## beerrunner13

I wish I kept mine and will get another one someday I am sure.

----------


## FVR

Found one of these today with the short barrel.

Now, this is more my style.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The barrel was cut off right after the shot shell tube.  Talk about handy, I think I could put out 450 for it.

Or maybe get one used for alot less.  I hope.

Put a sling on it, load up the 7 shells and you're off.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Found one of these today with the short barrel.
> 
> Now, this is more my style.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> The barrel was cut off right after the shot shell tube.  Talk about handy, I think I could put out 450 for it.
> 
> Or maybe get one used for alot less.  I hope.
> ...


*...drool...*

----------


## FVR

Here is the one I was looking at today.  $349.00 brand new.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Not quite as fancy, yeh, this is the workhorse.

----------


## beerrunner13

That is sweet who makes it?  7 shots is outstanding will it take the 3 in  shells.  Already showed the pic to the wife, and my birthday is next month.  I can dream huh

----------


## FVR

I believe that it is a Norinco.  The ones on the net have a 5 plus 1 shot shell capacity.  They can be had from 350 to 500 bucks.

I saw one at Shulers sporting goods today in Commerce Ga.  Handles real nice.

Here is the cheapest I've found on the net.

http://www.impactguns.com/store/SS-11662.html

----------


## beerrunner13

Thank you sir I will commece to do the" honey please can I "  thing now.  Gona be rough as she has already orderes me two things I had to have for my B day.

----------


## rebel

Hopeak.  What did you use for a walk about gun?

----------


## marberry

marstar sells em 2 , http://www.marstar.ca/gf-norinco/YL-1887L.shtm , not sure bout the other ones but there are brand new.

----------


## nell67

Hey Stringer,are you from North Georgia by chance??? We had a fellow here not too long ago with your same attitude :Mad:

----------


## klkak

I have a youth model H&R single shot 20 guage That I often grab this time of year when I'm out walking in the woods. I carry some 2 3/4 low brass #8's and a couple of Brenneke "Black Magic" slugs. After a couple of freezes I'll also carry some high brass #6's in case I see a snowshoe.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I have a .22 mag. that i use alot. it provides for me . Small game is well suited for the 
.22

----------


## SARKY

Well it looks like I need to put my 2 cents in here.
Walk'about guns: my choices are as follows
.22 rimfire: AR-7 (Henry arms is now making it) it all comes apart and store in the stock
                 Ruger 10-22, Mine is totally tricked out with Volquartsen trigger group, and barrel. I also built a P-90 style stock to put it in (it is just over the legal length limit)
                  Ruger MK-III pistol, accurate, very pointable and dependable as hell
Centerfire: Taurus Titanium Tracker, weighs next to nothing even with 7 rounds of .357 in the cylinder, 4 inch barrel helps keep it accurate. I also have one in .41 Mag.
                Kel-Tec SU-16CA, this sweet piece of machinery folds in half to fit in my pack and uses standard AR-15 mags. unfortunately it only comes in .223. I've been hoping they would they would chamber it in 7.62x39 or better yet 6.5 Grendel.
               Thompson Center TCR, this single shot rifle is slim, light weight and yu can change calibers by simply changing the barrel out.
                Marlin lever action, choose your poison as far as caliber.
Saving the best for last,
               Mossberg 500 12GA  shotgun, two options I reccomend 1: folding pistol grip stock. 2: a second barrel (rifled with sights or scope mount) 
I picked the Mossey for a lot of reasons 1: very reliable 2: has accessories available to enhance its usability 3: the only shotgun I've found that will reliably feed the short 1.5 inch Aguila shot shells.
Well there is my 2 cents for what it's worth

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

To each his own I own a model 60 and several other long guns including a Remington 700synthetic 30.06 another .22 an RWS and a Remington 870 and for over 20 yrs the 870 has served my needs has never jammed or failed and will stop anything I'd care to shoot

----------


## klkak

I would have to agree with anyone who claims the Remington 870. It's about as close to a "do everything gun" as a person can get. If I had to get rid of all my guns except one, I would keep the 870. It's a 3 inch with two bbl's, a shotgun bbl w/3 chokes and a rifled slug bbl.

The Remington 870 is a good "walk-about" gun.

----------


## klkak

> You're not _agreeing_ with me, _are_ you


I am if you think the 870 makes a good "Walk-about" gun.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I have a 7.62 German mauser,but I hunt more often with my .22 mag. The .22 has plenty of punch.

----------


## Bibow

20g singleshot nice light and easier compared to my 870

----------


## crashdive123

Hope you don't run into somebody that means you harm with your choice of walk about guns....especially if he decided to opt for the 870.

----------


## Sourdough

> What are the factor's that make a good Walk'about gun.
> 
> Let's be clear this is not a true "survival firearm", and not a perfect offensive or defensive firearm, not a true hunting firearm. It is a "Walk'about" gun.
> 
> I try to hike 5 miles per day. And it is interesting which firearms get to go along day after day. So what matters is: carry ability, To light is bad, to heavy is bad, to long is bad, and most important to large around the receiver is bad.
> 
> The firearm really needs to be in one of my hands, and not slung. And it needs to be carry able with only one hand, which rules out many otherwise good firearms, like the M-14. Can you hold it (M-14) in "one" hand for a few minutes, yes. Just try to hold it in "one" hand for only 10 minutes. It is a two hand carry or sling-it firearm. And this is the problem with scoped firearms as well.
> 
> The Old firearms like Flintlock's and most old style, very skinny diameter black powder firearms are very carry able. I can not have a flintlock for a carry gun, but a good center fire single shot, like the H&R makes a good choice.
> ...



Bump for current digestion........... :Innocent:

----------


## Ted

If you don't mind a .22, I bought my son a ruger 10/22 carbine,I love the little thing!
Less than 33 inches overall and weighs about 4lbs.

----------


## Pal334

I have not read all of the responses, but would think that a double barrel short shotgun would fit the need. Is as powerful as most would need. Compact, fairly low weight and easy to maintain. I just like keeping things simple

----------


## crashdive123

You do realize that if you keep this up Pal - I'm going to get a coach gun.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You do realize that if you keep this up Pal - I'm going to get a coach gun.


 Oh go ahead, crash....you deserve it. :clap: 

In fact...while your at it, get you one of those Norinco lever 12 ga.'s!
They're a ton of fun, carry well, and just look really cool! :Innocent:

----------


## glockcop

Marlin or Win 30-30 carbine would be a top rifle caliber choice. Been "walking about" for about 125 yrs now and doing a great job of it. A handgun cartriage lever action would be equally applauded (.357 and .44 mag). A .357 leveraction with a 4" stainless steel .357 mag revolver to complement it would be comfortable to carry, utmost in versitility, and compact for the power level you get. Very little you can't do with that combo IMO. Best.

----------


## klkak

glockcop, I agree with you.  The guns I carry most while out in the bush are a Winchester M-94 .44 magnum and a 4" S&W 629 .44 magnum.  Quite often I will switch out the Winchester for a Browning BL-22 lever action .22 lr.

With these combo's I can and have handled everything I've had to.





*"By the way this thread could be moved to the gun section"*

----------


## glockcop

Klkak, good choice there, brother. Like I said, there ain't a whole lot you can't do with that sett up. Take care.

----------


## rwc1969

I think I mighta already posted here, but based on Sourdough's OP, and fulfilling every requirement of it, I'd say a break action rifle or shotgun, preferably shotgun in 12 gauge w' a modified or improved mod. choke. for the abuse and maintenance factor if nothing else.

Otherwise, I'd say a Ruger 10/22, Marlin model 60 .22LR, or a Remington 870 20 gauge.

All three are light, fairly dependable, don't have a sling or scope, and carry in one hand easily. I use them with extreme prejudice on anything that moves and tastes good. Out of the three I'd take the Marlin, actually mine's a Glenfield model 60 18 shot. It is the ultimate open sight rifle, but not as dependable, compact, or easy to maintain as the 10/22.

----------


## Pal334

> You do realize that if you keep this up Pal - I'm going to get a coach gun.


*Go for it!!!!!!!*   :Smile:  For my use, it is more than adequate. As a matter of fact, I have an old one at a gun smith in upstate NY who is going to work to "regulate" both of the barrels so they go to "point of aim" at 50 yards. If he can do that, then we will talk about what kind of sights I want on it. He is doing it on a time available basis, so it will be awhile before I get any results. I think if he is able to pull it off, it will be a good deer shotgun.

----------


## Sourdough

> A good tactical sling capable of front carry beats carrying in the hand any day - can be just a quickly fired - more comfortable and secure - and its much more likely to be on your person.



sjj.......the front carry does not work for me. If I was patrolling streets, Yes. Or even on a established moose/bear trail it might work marginally. I have tried to make it work for my terrain and I just can not do it. I find that I trip forward, or slip to my right or left side with several falls per day. And rarely fall on my back.

For this reason (For ME) I sling the firearm, muzzle DOWN, sling in front of shoulder and firearm on back. This does two things. One: It protects firearm "When" I fall forward or to the side. Two: it allows for binoculars to be located in front/center of chest.

This is just what works for me, and my terrain. You are 100% correct on the short LOP for urgent mounting of firearms. 14 1/4" feels great in the store/home environment, but add real outdoor clothing and 12 7/8" becomes my choice. This is the advantage to the telescoping butt'stock it works for summer or winter LOP.

----------


## aflineman

I like my NEF 12ga for a walk about, although my Savage 24 in 30-30 over 20ga is slowly taking it's place. Both are short, light, and take game when I want to. I have others to choose from, but it always seems to come down to one of these.

I can see where a AR15 in 6.8 would be nice. I really like the platform. That said, I have a hard time walking and hunting with an AR15 for very long. Having carried one under different circumstances, I find that it is (for me) best used at the range most of the time. Sometimes I just find my focus shifting a bit when I am out in the woods with one. Not always, but sometimes. Tends to make the walk not so fun.

----------


## aflineman

> Sourdough,
> 
> Sorry, deleted my post before I realized you responded.  If you haven't already, consider the Vickers 2 point adjustable sling.  It allows for your preferred carry as well as several other positions due to its instant length adjustment with no loose ends flapping around.  Its now my preferred sling on any long gun.  I personally believe its a stable platform with good muzzle control as opposed to some of the systems that attach only at 1 point in the receiver area.   It allows one to "snug" it up against their body in a relatively fixed and controled position if desired - yet quickly deployed by loosening (lengthing) the strap with just a quick pull of the tab.
> 
> P.S. the Viking is a similar sling that some prefer.


I use a similar system on my Browning. I like it quite a bit. One thing I do find, if I sling it like Sourdough mentions (on back, barrel down) it is very comfortable since the side and not the bottom of the rifle is on my back. Works real similar to one of the old "endless" slings, but mounts in a more comfortable manner.

----------

